# PROJECT:SKUNK pics #2



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

These are the latest pics of PROJECT: SKUNK... I have now installed c-pillar and cross braces. The trunk will be painted soon, so don't give me any crap for it(1.6 pete!) :cheers: 

Window shot..








Trunk shot...








Trunk shot..








Interior shot...








Interior shot...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

gasp! why would i give you crap for it?! :thumbup: (ass hole with minute details :cheers: ) looks great! im guessing you didnt do any before and after skid pad tests? eh? eh! lol looks really good! and you can still use your trunk, unless you can put stuff on top of them? can you? if so thats great! keep us posted

also is that a one off? or is that something you guys are selling now?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im torn between loving and hating you

looks awesome


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey! its the triplet thread :thumbup: what else have you been up to konfuzon? got anything else comin out that might be cool!?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> gasp! why would i give you crap for it?! :thumbup: (ass hole with minute details :cheers: ) looks great! im guessing you didnt do any before and after skid pad tests? eh? eh! lol looks really good! and you can still use your trunk, unless you can put stuff on top of them? can you? if so thats great! keep us posted
> 
> also is that a one off? or is that something you guys are selling now?



Custom fabricated by yours truly! :thumbup: My hamster wheels were turning yesterday and that's what i came up with, since they don't make them for our cars, i decided to make one myself! I can still use my trunk somewhat... depending on how big whatever it is that i'm putting in there. As far as new parts go, the 98 oem Sentra grill will be out in a couple more months. Also carbon parts for the 00-03 sentra and Spec V are gonna be here in about three months. I'll keep everyone posted. :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what mounting point did you use on the rear of the car?

from the pics it looks like its just sheet metal...is there re-inforcement?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> Custom fabricated by yours truly! :thumbup: My hamster wheels were turning yesterday and that's what i came up with, since they don't make them for our cars, i decided to make one myself! I can still use my trunk somewhat... depending on how big whatever it is that i'm putting in there.


nice! you might even want to have this moved to suspension. :cheers: tho it looks good! i think the suspension nerds would like it even more.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> im torn between loving and hating you
> 
> looks awesome



I'm loved by many and hated by few! :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> nice! you might even want to have this moved to suspension. :cheers: tho it looks good! i think the suspension nerds would like it even more.



I'll post it there also..

BTW:Where in the hell did you get a quote that says I'm a loser?!


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> what mounting point did you use on the rear of the car?
> 
> from the pics it looks like its just sheet metal...is there re-inforcement?



I used all of the stock mounting points. I used the seatbelt points on the c-pillar, strut tower and strut bar mounts, and the bumper reinforcment mounts in the trunk. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> I'll post it there also..
> 
> BTW:Where in the hell did you get a quote that says I'm a loser?!


id be carefull about double posting....they get testy with that. consider your self warned :thumbup: 
*cough* it was a user name code meaning it wasnt you....any name will/would have shown up there, but scott wasnt to keen on it so its gone :cheers:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Damn warnings....thanx. :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> I used all of the stock mounting points. I used the seatbelt points on the c-pillar, strut tower and strut bar mounts, and the bumper reinforcment mounts in the trunk. :thumbup:


ah okay
wasnt sure if there was reinforced points there in the rear where you have them mounted

i want some


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Trying to find reinforcement spots on the car is like searching for the Holy Grail! :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

well it sounds like you did a good job


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> well it sounds like you did a good job


I feel that it was worth the four hours that iI spent in the garage last night! Thanks for the comment. :cheers:


----------

